# mice eating my soap



## todog

:mad getting ready to wrap and label my oatmeal soap that has been curing for 5 wks. Under a towel in the back room and what do I find? Ya! Mice poop and no oatmeal on the soap. Grrrrrrrr. Anyone else have this problem? Never had that happen before and have made lots of soap with food items in it and lots of oatmeal soap but never a problem till this fall. Needless to say the mouse bait stations are out all over the house. How do you handle this problem ? :help2


----------



## Guest

Yep, got a fifth wheel camper out back and mice get in there and had a bar of soap in the bathroom and they ate the soap.. it didn't have oatmeal on it either... Had a baby goat take a bite of one of my soaps once too... .... wonder why.. its soap...


----------



## Faye Farms

Yeah, mice will eat normal soap too given a chance. I have an old farm house so I keep a couple of cats around. I have found that to be the only effective way to have no mice in the house. I've tried all manner of trap and poison and it always seems that the mice adapt and learn. Dogs like to eat soap too. I've had all sorts of farmers market customers tell me of their dog eating their soap. I even had one customers dog rip open all the christmas presents under the tree to get to the soap and eat it.


----------



## Jo~*

My husband came in the house today and said.......hey you know that soap mold I have out in the shop that I was going to work on for you well its full of rat/mouse crap. lol


----------



## todog

Well, I am surprised at how wide spread the problem is. The little buggers are a pain in the butt. I put out the bait stations and I can hear them in there chewing :woohoo. Oh is that a bad thing to get excited about a poisioning? :biggrin


----------



## tmfinley

Yep, I've had them chow down on my soap too. In the past I have NOT been a cat person but am speedily becoming a fan. Our rats and mice are smart buggers. After one method of poison or trap etc kills one of them somehow they know it and adapt. They are like the Borg! (if you're a Star Trek fan).


----------



## todog

dance: one down, ? to go but headed in the right direction :biggrin


----------



## Faye Farms

tmfinley said:


> Yep, I've had them chow down on my soap too. In the past I have NOT been a cat person but am speedily becoming a fan. Our rats and mice are smart buggers. After one method of poison or trap etc kills one of them somehow they know it and adapt. They are like the Borg! (if you're a Star Trek fan).


We had the exact same problem! The mice would quickly learn and whatever trap or poison I put out would stop being effective. I was never a cat person either, but they sure do keep the mice out of the house.


----------



## todog

due to allergies of other family members cats are not an option indooers but i do have them outside.


----------



## a4patch

todog said:


> dance: one down, ? to go but headed in the right direction :biggrin


Same here. I hate cats but I have seriously considered getting one for a mouser. My luck would bring me a vegetarian cat.


----------



## janner

My sister-in-law has a treehouse bed and breakfast with showers and the mice are eating her soap. I would like to make her some soap scented with something that mice don't like. Any ideas?
Thanks,
janice


----------



## todog

the only one they didnt chew on was the pine tar. not sure that would be an option for a bed and breakfast though. i think the oatmeal was what atracted them and they sampled everything else. darn varmits.


----------



## tmfinley

Mine started with the omh as well.


----------



## adillenal

Although I have a barn cat that kind of roams out and around my soap kitchen, I have discovered that the free range chickens seem to have solved any rodent problem I may have had. I still keep sticky traps out but see no action anymore. Go chickens.


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas

In my experience, you never need to go find a cat. Start leaving out dishes of cat food in your garage ... they will come. I'm up to about 5 feral cats in my grain/hay storage area that have sniffed out the cat food I leave. Rat problem = gone :lol


----------



## adillenal

I too have feral toms that steal my barn cats feed but they never go anywhere near my soap kitchen. They are picky I guess. I can watch them come down the oilfield road, go into the milkroom, eat, come back out and head back up the oilfield road. Inconsiderate cats. Could at least check the area for mice. Oh and they also try to pick on my barn cat that LIVES here.


----------

